
A persistent noise of unknown origin - veidr
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/19/world/canada/windsor-hum.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=7&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2018%2F02%2F19%2Fworld%2Fcanada%2Fwindsor-hum.html&eventName=Watching-article-click
======
veidr
Also this Vice News piece on same phenomenon:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhXaM_r80_c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhXaM_r80_c)

